# Goats hooves



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

I ve had my goats for a couple of years now and try to do the best I can caring for them. I ve seen more than one set of instructions on how to trim their feet and they all seem to say the same, cut off excess shell. Well the problem is that my one goat it's like her hoof walls don't want to stay attached to her hooves. In horses if they seem to be separating you are supposed to cut it to where it attaches so that it can grow back out together with the hoof again. However, I don't know what to do because this is how her hoof looks now and I m pretty positive it's never supposed to look like that... Any suggestions ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those need a lot more taken of a bit at a time. See on the hoof she's standing on in the last picture, you can see a dark growth ring on the hoof? That is the line to show you how much toe to take off. That growth ring should be horizontal. They stand much more on their toes than horses. She also needs all those pockets cleaned out and the shell cut back just like with horses. All the funky bits between the cleats needs to go. Then take a sure form or rasp and level the entire bottom of the hoof. There should be no heel sticking up or anything. When you rasp, take down toe at every stroke to make sure the heels stay long enough...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That's going to be trouble. Nip as much of the detached "shell" off as you can, then take a dremel tool and sand it down to flush with the rest of the hoof leaving nothing that can hold dirt. Otherwise it will deform that foot. I learned this from experience. I believe this is called "white line disease".


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup, just trim it all back, you can take her toes back a lot shorter than they are in the photo and be sure to trim the inside walls too. I would pick up some hoof rot treatment and put on her hooves too. You can usually find that in the horse supplies section at a feed store.


----------



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much, I will try all of the above. Other than I m not quite sure still what "black hoof line" you are talking about....or which one, it was said that you could see the line on the one she was standing on, however I can't see which one you are talking about. Her hooves themselves are kind of dark... Could you please re explain what line shows how short to cut her toes?


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Where the hoof separated from the wall it needs to be all cut off until you just have one solid hoof. And where there is poop jammed In there you need to take the sharper end of the trimmers and dig it out, then cut around it until it is about level to the rest of the hoof.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Generally you want to trim the hoof so it is parallel to the pastern (where the leg meets the hoof) If the hair is overgrown you can trim it so you can see this area better and have a better view of when it is level.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trim all the pockets off as far back as you can go, trim more of the toe area of the hoof and try to make it level to the heal area. Do it a little at a time,until you see pink then stop, every 2 weeks, so you don't hit blood. 
Get a old tooth brush and iodine/water solution, then scrub the hooves really well, in the pocket areas and all over the hoof. Do this for 4 days or so,1 x a day, until it looks healthier. Keep the goat in a dry area.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I wonder if someone could post a couple of pictures of a correctly trimmed hoof at a couple of different angles? I know when I began trimming my own horses, pictures helped. I have been trimming my own goats and understand the over grown walls, but wonder what attention the heels need? When it's described rasping the heel and toe, I'm thinking one would rasp from the heel forward to the toe, angling so the tow is taken back? Also, if a light wire brush or stiff tooth brush is used prior to trimming the wall overgrowth becomes clearer. Always start with a clean foot


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Toe not tow.... LOL! Darn auto correct.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a good link, hope it helps.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/trimminghooves.html

This site is helpful when trimming feet and has drawings of correct angles. There was another place I was thinking of though, so I will keep looking


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

http://thepioneersofpanama.wordpres...cure-time-girls-an-update-on-the-goat-hooves/

These goats have similarish problems to the goat posted. So this link might be useful too, lots of pictures, and a video as well.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Perfect!! Thank you both! The iPad will not let me view the video so I'll have a look at that after the sun come up and the parrot is awake  This group is amazing. So glad for this forum!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

This is one of the many reasons why I am so absorbed in the goat forums! Great videos and great people with great advice! I wish we were all neighbors! 
I was all set and ready to cut beets hooves today. She's 4 weeks pregnant and i had no way of holding her still( no goat box) plus des a not giddy. Made my experience today, well... Unsuccessful. She really needs her hooves done bad. Any trick to a one person hold without hurting her or is this just unheard of? I was told today that I could lay her on her side and control her that way(old farmer up the road), she's too strong and I am scared to even try, she will win that battle!

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh, she's a big Alpine with super powers.

North Mississippi


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tie her up as short as you can to the fence. When you pick up a front foot, lean into her neck, just in front of her shoulder with your knee and pin her against the fence. When you do the back feet I like to stand behind them and put their leg between mine up to the hock. That way you have control over her whole leg and she can't kick as hard. You can also stand to the side and put your knee in her belly, just in front of her hind leg and pin her up against the fence and pick up the opposite hind foot and trim it. This way you don't have to bend her leg up as much to be able to get to the hoof. Just turn her around and repeat on the other side.

It can be difficult, but it can be done. When she kicks with her hind legs, just hang on and go with her if she moves around so you aren't cranking her leg too much. She will learn that kicking gets her no where. You can also try pulling her hind leg out straight behind her so she can't get as much leverage to kick with.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Wear gloves! You'll be a lot more confident if you aren't worried about hurting yourself either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wendylou said:


> This is one of the many reasons why I am so absorbed in the goat forums! Great videos and great people with great advice! I wish we were all neighbors!
> I was all set and ready to cut beets hooves today. She's 4 weeks pregnant and i had no way of holding her still( no goat box) plus des a not giddy. Made my experience today, well... Unsuccessful. She really needs her hooves done bad. Any trick to a one person hold without hurting her or is this just unheard of? I was told today that I could lay her on her side and control her that way(old farmer up the road), she's too strong and I am scared to even try, she will win that battle!
> 
> North Mississippi


You are so sweet, glad to help others. 

I Tie the goat snug to a fence. I also will tie up one back leg snug and high enough, so they cannot kick or move too much. The more the goat fights the higher I will put the leg up, within reason of course. 
Then, when I am finished with that side, I spin the goat around and tie up the other back leg. Works well. Also tell the goat to "quit", when they misbehave. I would smack with open hand on their tummy, but with preggo's I don't.

I wouldn't put a preggo goat down on her side, more stress and things may get moved in a wrong position in there.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for the great advice! I will try this tomorrow and see how it works for me. I will also put some feed in front of her to keep her busy. 
Gloves indeed! Having rheumatoid, my hands are sensitive as it is and found these to be a plus! I have looked at some easy goat box plans that even I may be able to build but don't have time to monkey with the idea right now. I also watched the great videos posted above and wow! I get it now! This will be my first attempt at trimming, but we all have to start somewhere, glad I have you all to take the journey with!! Thank you so much! 
Wendy

North Mississippi


----------

